# Move Over MacDonald's...



## Theogenes (Feb 8, 2007)

Move over McDonald's there's another golden arch coming to town (at least to Buffalo) once they get the money...

http://www.archoftriumph.org/prospectus.html

I wonder if McDonald's will sue Rome???


----------



## Poimen (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps it will (someday) have a salt stain of Calvin on it that we may venerate.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Feb 8, 2007)

Artistic immaculate conception...


----------

